# 40th B-day @ Rubustos



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

Man...what a great time last night at robustos. This was just the way I wanted to celebrate my 40th birthday...great Friends and Family, great cigars and the cake was awesome....cake doughnut espresso bread pudding!!!!:dribble::dribble::dribble: Everyone had an awesome time!!!
It was really great to see some cigarlive friends show up!
A huge thank you to Jacky, Mike, Dan, Darren and Mel who all hit me with some tasty birthday stogies. I celebrated with a cigar Mike gave me...The Padron Aniversario 1926 40th year (for my 40th year) and it was to say the least amazing!!!:helloooo:


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow, looks good, and happy birthday! Now I want cake... that cake sound delicious.


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

We had lots of fun...enough for the whole weekend. Thanks for including us in your big day. Happy Birthday again...hope you enjoy the smokes.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

sseagle said:


> Wow, looks good, and happy birthday! Now I want cake... that cake sound delicious.


Oh yeah, that cake was simply awesome! I'm glad we were able to make it out to share your B-Day with you Jonathan. It was nice to meet and chat with your wife, too! Nothing like sharing good times and smokes with friends! Happy B-Day, Jonathan! (You know it's all down hill from here, right? )


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks Like A Great Time


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Looks like you had a super time! *


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks Like A Great Time thanks for posting.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pics bro!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks like a great Time


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Happy B'day, and may more to come. Looks like a grand time


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Happy birthday! Looks like a good party.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

happy birthday brother and I want that cake


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

Looks like a great time, sorry we missed it but we had family in town. Glad to see you had an awesome birthday. Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

that cake sounds awesome. happy belated birthday. thx for the pics


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

I celebrated my 26th at a giant herf at a local shop. What an awesome way to spend any birthday! Enjoying everything, and everyone, that you are passionate about. Perfect ( =


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Happy belated Birthday! Cake looks amazing! Also looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Looks like a great time, and happy belated birthday.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice cake!!! Happy B-day again!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Now thats what I'm talkin about


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Looks like a great 40!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Sorry I missed it Jon, but looks like y'all had a great time!!! And thats what its all about!


----------



## neezY-cl (Jun 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday, man. It was great meeting you and chatting with the Houston crew. Your birthday package is coming.

- Noel


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks like a great night w/great people - Happy Birthday!
And that cake looks/sounds incredible :dribble:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

looked like an amazing time. Congrats on turning 40!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Any cake left?? 
Happy Birthday, Bro!!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks like a great time, happy belated B-day.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks like a fun time. thanks for sharing


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Looks like a good time had by all. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Happy Birthday!! that cake does sound good...


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!

Looks like a great time was had by all.


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats....Isn't 40 the new 30 or 20 or something good???


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Great pics and party. Happy birthday! Great choice for cigars.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice pics looks like fun


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Happy birthday man, looks like you enjoyed it!


----------

